# Fsi crankshaft position sensor location



## Peteo80 (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking for the crankshaft position sensor location on my mk5 GLI. Is it on the motor down by the oil filter? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes









DIY for GTI but will work for GLI

http://www.pelicanparts.com/techart...Crankshaft_Positioning_Sensor_Replacement.htm


----------



## Peteo80 (Jan 16, 2017)

Cool thanks 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

